# A trick to getting villager pictures!



## ayeeprill (May 2, 2020)

I found a bit of a trick to manipulate the game into giving you a villager picture. 

1. Give the villager whose picture you want a present every day. I usually give them non-native fruit and door decorations.

2. Keep doing this every day until they give you a *lot *of bells for what you gave them - for me it's usually almost 2k for a piece of fruit or 3k+ for a door decoration

3. When they give you the bells, restart the game. I would close right away so as not to risk autosave.

4. Start the game up again. Give them the gift again. If you don't get the picture, reset and give them the gift again. Repeat until they give you their picture.


I have gotten both Fuchsia and Tia's photos this way. I'm assuming once they're willing to give you more bells than the gift is worth, it's an indicator that your friendship is high enough to get the picture. It took me about 8 resets to get Fuchsia's picture. but only 4 for Tia's!


----------



## BalloonFight (May 2, 2020)

This is awesome and I'm definitely going to be trying this. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Jared:3 (May 2, 2020)

Do they eat the fruit or put it in their house?


----------



## ayeeprill (May 2, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> Do they eat the fruit or put it in their house?


They don't eat it in front of you, but they don't display it in their house either.


----------



## Nefarious (May 2, 2020)

I was able to do that with Bettina a couple of hours ago. It really works haha.


----------



## Feferily (May 2, 2020)

Woah! Thank you so much!


----------



## mystery (May 2, 2020)

I probably won’t reset as I like to play as naturally as possible but this is also useful because it gives an indication on when your close to a picture.


----------



## tajikey (May 2, 2020)

mystery said:


> I probably won’t reset as I like to play as naturally as possible but this is also useful because it gives an indication on when your close to a picture.


I'm 100% with you on this. I talk and give a gift to Molly every day, and she still contemplated leaving. That made me sad. I imagine I could let her go once I get her picture, but not until then.


----------



## Cancoon (May 2, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I'm 100% with you on this. I talk and give a gift to Molly every day, and she still contemplated leaving. That made me sad. I imagine I could let her go once I get her picture, but not until then.


It makes me sad when villagers I like want to leave too but just remember the game randomly chooses who wants to leave rather than them actually wanting to


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (May 2, 2020)

I literally was like "Ah yes I'll spend the next few days just giving Tybalt non-native fruits to get his pic because he's my favourite.
So I switched on my game to get started and decided to give him a peach LOL RIP I'M SO HAPPY


----------



## Ichiban (May 2, 2020)

i'll definitely be trying this out with punchy, will be interesting to see the results


----------



## Krissi2197 (May 2, 2020)

I've been giving my villagers foreign fruit, but not every day! I'll have to try this.

Do villagers have a specific favorite fruit? They give me 650 bells for each fruit I give them but people have said sometimes they get even more (but not as much as 2k).


----------



## skylucario (May 3, 2020)

lol weird, i got cube’s photo without ever having given him a single gift, though i did find two lost items and complete a bug catching request for him (after which i got his photo). since he left, i’ve started giving the rest of my villagers fruit every day. hopefully something happens soon. x)


----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

thanks for sharing! i’m only up to getting 750 bells from fruit but i’m hoping i’ll start getting pics soon!


----------



## Clock (May 3, 2020)

Thanks for sharing! I’ve been holding a villager from moving out so I can get their picture.


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (May 3, 2020)

i'm not gonna reset for the pics, but it's really nice to know that there's an indicator as to when i've reached that friendship threshold!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 3, 2020)

this worked for y'all??? omg i'm trying!! i think i won't reset too though, but good to have indicator. basically, aside from my favs i like to get their pics before i'd let someone move out.


----------



## iGotNoiPad (May 3, 2020)

How do you get 2k per fruit? I been giving my villagers fruit everyday for at least 3 weeks and the highest I gotten is 750 bells....


----------



## brockbrock (May 5, 2020)

iGotNoiPad said:


> How do you get 2k per fruit? I been giving my villagers fruit everyday for at least 3 weeks and the highest I gotten is 750 bells....



Same here, yet I've gotten 3 villager pics already!


----------



## Loreley (May 5, 2020)

iGotNoiPad said:


> How do you get 2k per fruit? I been giving my villagers fruit everyday for at least 3 weeks and the highest I gotten is 750 bells....


don't give up! Also, wrap your fruits in wrapping paper, as this gives an extra friendship bonus. And try to talk to them every day (in addition to giving them a gift), as this increases friendship as well. Supposedly the talk friendship bonus increases exponentially if you talk to them every single day.


----------



## Yachiru Hatori (May 5, 2020)

Oh wow I didn't know that you could get Photos in this game, I thought it was only posters


----------



## Ichiban (May 5, 2020)

still haven't got anything higher than 650 from my boy yet, i'm not giving up though


----------



## Bioness (May 5, 2020)

I'm not sure if this works all the time. I got 650 bells for fruit from Julian up until he gave me the final Smug reaction, then finally his picture.


----------



## Ichiban (May 5, 2020)

Bioness said:


> I'm not sure if this works all the time. I got 650 bells for fruit from Julian up until he gave me the final Smug reaction, then finally his picture.


hmm really? i've gotten like all the reactions except a few snooty and uchi ones, i wonder why im not getting any pictures


----------



## BalloonFight (May 5, 2020)

Just wanted to mention this has been working for me. I am usually getting villager pictures after they start frequently giving 750 bells for the fruit. Often time it takes quite a while once they mark is achieved, but mixing in talking to them twice a day + mailing fruit seems to help as well.


----------



## raqball (May 5, 2020)

I've got 2 so far just by talking to them everyday and giving them non native fruit.. I just got Lolly's today and had already gotten Lily's.. In Lolly's case (today) she never gave me more that 650 for the fruit. Today I gave her fruit and bam, she hands me her photo.... Both sweethearts and I now have both their photos.. 

Going to make an area on my wall to hang them..


----------



## Rosch (May 5, 2020)

I might just make it a daily habit of giving everyone a non-native fruit rather than save scumming. Unless I'm in the mood.


----------



## raqball (May 5, 2020)

Rosch said:


> I might just make it a daily habit of giving everyone a non-native fruit rather than save scumming. Unless I'm in the mood.


That's all I've done.. While I am sure what the OP suggests works, I'd not do / try it.. To worried about corrupted data and loosing everything...


----------



## iGotNoiPad (May 6, 2020)

Loreley said:


> don't give up! Also, wrap your fruits in wrapping paper, as this gives an extra friendship bonus. And try to talk to them every day (in addition to giving them a gift), as this increases friendship as well. Supposedly the talk friendship bonus increases exponentially if you talk to them every single day.


Thanks for the encouragement! After posting that, a day later I got Marina's photo after giving a non-native fruit. She usually gives me 650 per fruit so I am still not sure how OP got above 1k bells per fruit. I also started to talk to my villagers more than twice (once for gifting, once for just talking) and I gotten more requests which definitely improve friendship. I am pretty sure once you are in a high enough friendship with the villager, it is up to pure luck and time for them to gift their photos.


----------

